# Bandwidth management?



## gsp3rm (Oct 16, 2008)

Im a total noob in networking so i hope someone can help me with my problem..OK..I have a network(in one house) with 13 PC/Laptops on it. The set up is 

                                    [Modem]-->[Wireless Router]-->PCs/Laptops

Most of my housemates using p2p download application (Ares) and some of them using Video streaming(TVU) at the same time. And i suspected that, this cause me unacceptable lag while playing Online Game.FYI, when only me and 1 of my friend are online(im on online gaming and my friend downloading using Ares) i did not lag in the game. I read that P2P downloading use too much bandwidth in a network.

I hope that there will be solution for my problem because if the solution is to talk with them, i already tried and it failed.I intend to separate my bandwidth from them or at least to limit their bandwidth usage.Thanx in advance.

note:My router : Netgear WGR614 v7 (I'm the one who can access to the router)
       Im using PC with wired/LAN connection
       and Sorry for my bad english...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 16, 2008)

I am encountering a similar situation with my router (DGL-4500) where one computer using up a lot of upload bandwidth is also reserving all the download bandwidth too when hardly any is being used.  My router has a feature which prioritizes traffic called Gamefuel.  Look through the options in the router and see if anything mentions priority.  That's probably what needs to be altered.  The more difficult task is figuring out what ports the traffic is flowing through.  You might have to restrict lower the priority of all their traffic if it is random.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Oct 16, 2008)

is there ddwrt available for ur router?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 16, 2008)

to be honest, you're pretty much screwed.

There are software solutions to fix it, but they're expensive and require a dedicated PC to do it, and even then P2P tends to mess with the network (i've tried it, and recently at that)


----------



## Pinchy (Oct 16, 2008)

The easiest way to fix your problem is to get a router with a good QoS engine.

My Linksys WRT330N is great for it - two people can be on the phone (voip), one can be downloading at the internets full capacity, I will be playing an online game with ventrilo running (another voice program, with the server running as well, so 8 people running vent off my upload/downloads speed) and nothing lags.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Oct 16, 2008)

Unfortunately, you options are pretty much NIL on a consumer router.  Pinchy solution may be OK for a small number of users, not sure about 10 or more though!

What you need is a Pro Router, Managed Switch, or Smart Switch with QoS (Quality of Service) and bandwidth management features.  These routers/switches are not cheap.

The best bet is as follows:

--internet-- [1.modem]==[2.router]==[3.Managed Switch]==[4.Wireless Access Point]

1 and 2 you already have. (Turn off wireless)

3. get from ebay, e.g. Netgear http://www.netgear.co.uk/business_layer2_managed_gigabitethernet.php or http://www.netgear.co.uk/business_smart_switches.php

4. get from ebay, e.g. any old WAP, e.g. Netgear WG302

>> I'm not advocating Netgear in particular, only we use them, so I know the product numbers.  I'm sure other providers have equally capable devies.


----------



## gsp3rm (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanx for the replies guys..ive read that i can use switch to solve my problem cuz i x think that i have QOS on my router,it have 1 option on the router that can block services..but i need to know which port the application use,and also what protocol they use..and they will figure out that im blocking their application..i only want to limit their bandwidth usage...i only can think of using switch but which switch do i need?and the price range(Im poor)? thanx again guys...

here is the image of the option i said above...and which protocol it used?TCP,UDP or TCP/UDP?and for ares,what port range do i have to block?(If there is no more solution,maybe i have to block it with schedule.)


----------



## Mussels (Oct 17, 2008)

gsp3rm said:


> Thanx for the replies guys..ive read that i can use switch to solve my problem cuz i x think that i have QOS on my router,it have 1 option on the router that can block services..but i need to know which port the application use,and also what protocol they use..and they will figure out that im blocking their application..i only want to limit their bandwidth usage...i only can think of using switch but which switch do i need?and the price range(Im poor)? thanx again guys...
> 
> here is the image of the option i said above...and which protocol it used?TCP,UDP or TCP/UDP?and for ares,what port range do i have to block?(If there is no more solution,maybe i have to block it with schedule.)
> View attachment 19345



ports change on P2P apps. sometimes every time the app is started.
Utorrent even tells you if its blocked.

Just remember that a switch and a managed switch are two different things - there are no cheap alternatives to what you're doing.


----------



## mrhuggles (Oct 21, 2008)

i use a WRT54G v2.0 [one of the ones with 32mb of ram instid of 16mb]

i would strongly suggest getting something that can run openWRT + X-Wrt [webif²]
i could go on explaining why its a good thing for ever, some people prefer dd-wrt
i would even strongly suggest openWRT + X-Wrt over dd-wrt its just that good.

your looking at 50-100 dollars on ebay, make SURE you get the right revision, newer revisions are junk, if you deside its worth the money to have a good router.


----------

